# Shark sighted in Iron Cove



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Went for a run this morning and noticed a laminated sign stating a *Warning: Shark Sighting* in Iron Cove Sydney. Apparently a large 2m attacked one of the regular rowers paddle. Don't know of the severity, but just a warning. Apparently it was identified as a possible bull shark.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

kraley said:


> ATTENTION SYDNEY KAYAKERS: THERE ARE SHARKS OUT THERE.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I didn't think that it was going to come as a surprise to people. Just worth a mention since the majority of the rowers on Lane Cove are young high school students. And today I watched one of them roll over and the boat took their sweet as time getting there.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Did he happen to have a 12/0 hook attached to is ankle?


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

just wonder how many sharks are west of the sydney harbour bridge.
i see at least one a year and the last one was a blue shark near the old bridge there at blackwattle bay.think thats the the location where our ken goes fishing for jewies at night.and i believe most of the bull sharks are up the river chasing mullet as thats why so many of the rowers get their paddles or oars bitten as when you listern to the splash they make it sounds like a big mullet leaping out of the water.so then when the big biteys come over for a nibble.so the sharks are more interested in fish than us so i dont really worry about them

wayne


----------

